# Shar Pei Wanted



## 3Beloved (Jan 16, 2009)

Is anyone looking for there shar pei to be rehomed as we are looking to give a puppie shar pei a loving home with lots of children who love dogs, form the age of 2 upwards. we have another dog for companion and we have cats our dog and cats playw ith each other so i'm sure he/she will be welcomed quite quickly.

if anyone has a shar pei please contact me on 07731760819


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Good luck with finding a sharpei - they are lovely dogs one which I am very very fond of - nothing to do with me I know - but have you done your homework on these as they can come with quite a few health issues - infact some insurance companies will not even insure them. If I were you I would initially contact sharpei rescue.

regards
DT


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Someone has posted about a sharpei needing a home.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try these

Shar-Pei Club of Great Britain Rescue
Mrs J Baker (Co-ordinator), Sittingbourne, Kent. Tel: 01795 842466

Shar-Pei Rescue and Welfare UK
Eastbourne, Sussex Tel: 01323 726462 Email:[email protected]
www.shar-pei-rescue.co.uk


----------

